# Bosch 4100 Table Saw



## Midnight Smoke (Apr 13, 2013)

I finally bought my new saw. Have only made a few cuts so far but everything seems great for my needs. Hope you all like pictures.

To start all this is very new to me, I made a Crosscut Sled and used the 5 cut method to check the accuracy of the blade. Not really sure what it means but on a small test board 6"X6" my measurements after 3 alignments with my caliper my 5th cut off was 2-055 MM on one end and 2-210 MM on the other. Not sure what that means when cutting a 6' board.

Just set up... 112º that day but it's a Dry Heat, right.



















I also bought the Out feed and Left side extensions.



















I built the Sled, not sure I made it wide enough. Used the Incra Miter slides.



















Now I just need to get some other projects wrapped up so I can start cutting something.

Comments, Advice and Opinions welcome.

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a great saw. And you have a very nice place.


----------



## matermark (Nov 28, 2011)

I also have the Bosch 4100 but haven't made a sled yet. I did install the outfeed extension but didn't install the left extension yet.

How wide (deep?) a piece can you fit inside that sled?

And how far out does the sled go onto the outfeed extension?

I have numerous articles & plans for a crosscut sled but wasn't sure which one to make and how effective it would be on a portable saw... I also thought I read somewhere that the majority of the sled should be to the right side of the blade if it's a left-tilt blade, which I think the Bosch is... but why do that if you're not cutting with the blade tilted? Maybe that only applies if you make a crosscut sled which has the blade at the end so "fall-off" pieces don't get caught & kick back?

My biggest concern would be that it could crosscut a 24" wide piece of plywood. I think to do that it may also need some *in*feed extension too...

Thanks.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats... Sorry for not seeing this before.

OP asked what it meant-> 0.155mm in 6"... That is out 0.012" in 1 ft. Just personally, I would dial that in closer to within 0.005". 

If someone cares to ask how, just ask... Otherwise, the original post was from a year ago(?, last April...) OP has 9 posts in the last year, but his last post _was_ this month.


----------

